# Human Target



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2010)

Human Target. The new show on CTV and Fox. Yep, it's on Fox. The crappy channel that cancels most good shows. The _Pilot_ was great and so are all the episodes. I should stop talking. You're not here to listen to me ramble. Pirate the show if you can't watch it on television. The show is _*that*_ awesome!








*Latest Episode:* _Christopher Chance_ - Chance, Guerrero, and Winston remember their past when the "Old Man" tries to bring Chance back into the organization. 
*Next Episode:* _Ilsa Pucci_ - Chance and Guererro plan a rescue of Winston after he was kidnapped in last season's finale. Two women join the team – billionaire philanthropist Ilsa Pucci, who fears for her life after the mysterious death of her husband, and Ames, a master thief who inadvertently becomes involved with the plot to murder her new associate. 



Spoiler: Season 1: Episodes





*"Pilot"* - An ex-bank-employee takes the bank hostage; when he agrees to release the bystanders he finds that his main victim is replaced by Chance. After the attempted murder of Stephanie Dobbs (Tricia Helfer), the designer of a Californian bullet train, she hires Chance to protect her. He poses as her Japanese-English translator. Chance accompanies her on the train's first voyage – a three hour trip from San Francisco to Los Angeles. When an attempted poisoning is spotted by Chance, the killer, dressed as a waiter, takes a more direct approach. Chance is able to fight him off and kill him. Meanwhile Guerrero and Winston discover that Dobbs used to have a relationship with reporter Mark Hoffer, to whom Dobbs anonymously leaked damaging information about the train manufacturer. Dobb's husband knew about the affair, but waited to kill her until she finished designing the train so that he could receive the financial bonus for its completion. 

*"Rewind"* - Chance is hired by Tennant (Alessandro Juliani) to protect a hacker (Ali Liebert) that is flying over to meet him. The hacker, who goes by the screen name Casper discovered 'the skeleton key' to the internet, a means to bypass all security. But he only knows the flight and has no way of reaching her. Chance disguised as Martin Gill, a passenger, boards the plane along with Winston disguised as a flight attendant to identify both hacker and assassin. Chance subdues the assassin but shots fired in the struggle rupture a fuel tank and expose wiring, creating a fire in the planes conduits. An Air Marshal handcuffs Chance. With the plane on fire and the pilot out, Chance, with the help of a flight attendant, Laura (Courtney Ford), subdue the Air Marshal and flip the plane upside down to direct the heavier airstream above the plane through the conduit and blow out the fire. When the plane is upside down the flight computer freezes. Casper proposes to replace the computer with her laptop, but it must be patched in manually and the flight computer is at the bottom of the plane. Chance and Laura crawl into the fuselage and connect the laptop. Laura reaches for her concealed gun, but Chance already swiped it off her. While the plane is turning Laura attacks Chance and attempts to push him out of the plane, he injects her with Ketamine and she falls out the plane. Meanwhile Guerrero, with help from Sergei (Sean Owen Roberts), discover who hired the kidnappers. Casper makes it safely to Tennant. 

*"Embassy Row"* - Chance races against time and crashes a black-tie affair at the Russian Embassy to find a friend's killer. As he becomes embroiled in an international arms deal, he meets his match in a female counterpart Emma Barnes 

*"Sanctuary"* - Chance needs a miracle to help protect a reformed thief from his vengeful former accomplices as they race to recover priceless religious artifacts hidden in a remote monastery in Montreal, Quebec. 

*"Run"* - Chance is hired to protect a district attorney who is running from her family's past and marked for murder because of her investigation into an organized crime family. Chance battles against rogue San Francisco police detectives out to assassinate the attorney in the course of protecting her. 

*"Lockdown"* - Chance is hired by the father of a weapons designer for a top secret defense company because they are holding his son hostage. The company fears their prized weapons engineer might whistleblow on them for covering up a situation involving the Burmese government using one of their secret weapons to crush dissent. The company killed the man's partner and it seems apparent they will kill him also after he completes his current task. Chance's goal is to sneak the engineer out of the highly-secured facility with no one noticing. The company's heads decide to cut their losses and use every effort to make certain that their employee does not leave the building alive. Chance's ID is sent to a mysterious location after a computer signal bounces across several different continents. It is implied in the end of the episode by Guerrero that the signal belongs to Chance's yet unnamed "old boss", who has been hunting him down for years. Now, Chance's ex-boss is one step closer to finding him. 

*"Salvage & Reclamation"* - Chance is reunited with an old flame when he goes to South America to rescue an archeologist being targeted by a deadly bounty hunter. But all is not as it seems, for his ex has changed her allegiances. 

*"Baptiste"* - Chance’s past comes into focus when he recruits FBI Agent Emma Barnes to help him stop his former partner, an assassin named "Baptiste", from assassinating a visiting foreign dignitary. Meanwhile, Guerrero tests out a familiar face as a new recruit to the team. 

*"Corner Man"* - Chance enters the ring as a prize fighter in Belgium in order to make an underworld figure lose. In the course of his investigation, Chance meets up Eva Kahn (Grace Park), the daughter of a prize fighter before he passed away. 

*"Tanarak"* - Chance travels to a remote Alaskan island to find a missing doctor and expose an industrial giant’s involvement in the death of a mining foreman after mercenaries were sent to kill her. 

*"Victoria"* - Chance is hired to protect a member of the British royal family whose decision to abdicate the throne for the love of a commoner has her marked for assassination by her corrupt Royalty Protection bodyguards. Forced to take on the Royal Family's "Cleaner", Chance and the Princess are forced to seek help from an ex-IRA guerrilla – who had previously placed two bounties on Victoria's head. 

*"Christopher Chance"* - When Chance's old boss makes a move to bring him back into the fold, Chance, Winston and Guerrero recall the events that led up to their unlikely partnership. Katherine (Amy Acker), a woman from Chance's past, whose death drove him to adopt his current profession also appears.



*Show Summary:* "The series follows the life of Christopher Chance (Mark Valley), a unique private contractor, bodyguard and security expert hired to protect his clients. He protects his clients by completely integrating himself into the lives of the client, to become the human target. Chance is accompanied by his business partner Winston (Chi McBride) and hired gun Guerrero (Jackie Earle Haley). He puts himself on the line to find the truth behind the mission."

*Time:* 
_Fox_ - Unknown
_CTV_ - Wednesday.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2010)

We. Love. This. Show.

"We" because Wife® enjoys it as much as i do.

Such a fun action show with over the top scenes... it's based off of the DC comic, and it's a GOOD comic-to-TV conversion. (i have never read the comic, so i can't tell how closely it follows, but it's amazingly comic-like in it's action and scripting, which works so well.)

PS: Guerrero says "dude" in just about every sentence he speaks... and it's completely ok.

Such a fantastic show.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 15, 2010)

The episode airing today looks great! I like the direction the series is going in. Hopefully, Fox won't cancel this awesome series.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 22, 2010)

Meh.

Hardly anybody on GBAtemp likes Human Target. Lockdown was an okay episode. It didn't have the humour like the other episodes. It wasn't bad. It just wasn't interesting. A new episode is coming on /A\ today. I have OTA (over the air) television so I can't see it. I'll just pirate it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baptiste was a great episode. We learned more about Chance's past and the employer he left. Baptiste is a new bad-ass 'villian'. He's probably going to come back considering the remark he made about the FBI officers watch at the end of the episode.

The next episode doesn't look that good. Chance is involved with yet another girl. The daughter of the boxer he's trying to save. Hopefully, this episode will be brief on the melodramatic scenes and move on to the action scenes that made me start to watch Human Target to start with.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr. Bauer doesn't approve.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Mr. Bauer doesn't approve.


Why?

Elaborate...


----------



## Dangy (Mar 20, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawl, 24, Fox's other action show, stars Jack Bauer.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Atomic Revolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it's Mark Valley who's doing this show. Not Jack Bauer.
I can see the similarities, though.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 20, 2010)

I meant Jack doesn't approve because Human Target is competition for his show, 24.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I meant Jack doesn't approve because Human Target is competition for his show, 24.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 20, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I meant Jack doesn't approve because Human Target is competition for his show, 24.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 26, 2010)

This show is consistently good. I enjoy each episode more than the last. Hell, this last one, with the UFC style tourney, that was damned solid. I thought it'd be overly cliche from the start, but they pulled it all off VERY well.

I look forward to each show.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 26, 2010)

Cornerman was an awesome episode. Had just the right amount of action, fight scenes, romance and suspense. I might even say that it was the best Human Target episode, yet. Baptiste was also really good.

Hopefully, Fox doesn't cancel this show. I'll be extremely dissapointed if they do.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 26, 2010)

This show is awesome, i love it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 26, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> This show is awesome, i love it.


Yay! Another fan. Favourite episode?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yay. Human Target is on in 4 minutes. I'm glad Canada gets it before USA. :yaycanada:

Cornerman was good episode. The fight-scenes got kind of boring after a while, though. They kept putting hints here and there about Chance's  past. Just reveal it already. After this episode (Victoria), they'll have a lot more info (Christopher Chance).

*Edit1:* Finished watching the episode. It was great! More details about Chance's past. Apparently the girl who turned "his world upside-down" goes by the name, Katherine. I can't wait 'till the next episode. Hah, WildWon. You're going to have to wait a few days before seeing this episode!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2010)

OH MY GAWD!
The latest episode was awesome! Epic fight scene with Guerrero. We know Winston's first name, now! I didn't quite understand what happened at the end of the episode, though. Did his boss take him back? Hopefully, Fox will renew the show for a second season.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

OK , I will give the show an oppurtunity about 2 hours to check whether it is good enough.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2010)

Necessary bump.
Season Two is coming with the first episode airing on October 1, 2010!


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 22, 2010)

watched a couple of episodes and I thought they were okay. The fighting parts were terrible. I'd blame it on the ones who did the camera work.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 3, 2010)

^Theme Song not as good as last season's but still okay

Human Target is back! 
Chance is an even more badass this season than he was last season. Guerrero is just as awesome as before. Winston is the same slow awesome guy! If you haven't seen Season #1, at least watch Season #2. This is a great series!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just watched the season finale and it was pretty good.
This bump is justified because of the below video.

*Edit:* Due to copyright claims, embedding is disabled on the video. ;_;


----------

